# OXFORDSHIRE, UK (Bicester Village CCO)



## Turbokittykat (Apr 4, 2007)

I was in Bicester Village today and called into the CCO for a look. They've got a few decent things. Here's what I can remember...

Both Catherine Deneuve beauty powders (around £10-11, I think)
Six or seven eye shadows, including Zeal, Full Flame, Passionate, Endless Love and Beauty Sleep. Possibly Suspicion too - not sure (£7 each)
Well Plumed quad (around £20)
Three colours of Zoom Lash - Mythic Blue, Raven Blue and Wildly Flirtatious
Entremauve and Copperclast pigments
Two or three shadesticks
Loads of skincare in the old packaging and four different try-on pacs containing various skincare items.
Two colours of Studio Mist Blush and some studio mist foundations
One brush set from Formal Black plus a couple of lip sets, at least one lipglass set, etc. No pigment sets, eye palettes or lip palettes.
Two or three MAC Creations Hues (fragrances), possibly including Tarnished Love and Emeraldaire
MAC Messenger bag
A few lipsticks, but nothing that stood out plus a few chromeglasses and lipglasses. They had several of the lipglasses and laquers from the Catherine Deneuve collection.
Four or five cremestick liners - nothing LE as far as I can remember
Several lipgelees including Goldensoft, Cellopink and Valentine's
Some of the See Thru lip colours and cheek colours
Two pearlizers - may have been Apripeach and Ever Opal
Several cheekhues
Several brushes of various types
*The highlight for me though had to be the 182 brush (black handle) for £22.50!!*

*THEY ALSO HAD THE SILVER MAC CASE* (SILVERETTE OR SOMETHING?) FOR £40ish (RETAIL PRICE WAS £60, I THINK)

That's about all I can remember. Oh, except the usual selection of various foundations and powders in the darker colours.

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## Lissa (Apr 4, 2007)

OMG I'm going there this weekend! I didn't even realise they had a CCO,I haven't been for years! 







 Now I'm even more excited. Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Turbokittykat (Apr 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_OMG I'm going there this weekend! I didn't even realise they had a CCO,I haven't been for years! 






 Now I'm even more excited. Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The CCO there moved to a larger unit not long ago. They have all sorts of Stila, MAC, Bobbi Brown, Prescriptives, Clinique etc. plus many of the Estee Lauder owned skincare and fragrance brands. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy!!


----------



## sparkler (Apr 4, 2007)

why is it so damn far away from me?! we need more!


----------



## debsjc (Apr 4, 2007)

Do you remember how much the pigments were please?


----------



## Turbokittykat (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *debsjc* 

 
_Do you remember how much the pigments were please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

They didn't have a price on them but most things are sold at around 25-30% discount, so I'd expect them to be around £10.


----------



## neeshie (Apr 5, 2007)

last time i bought a pigment there it was £10.50


----------



## mskitchmas (Apr 5, 2007)

damn! i wish i was in the uk right now.


----------



## girlstar (Apr 6, 2007)

Oh crap. I was in Bicester 3 weeks ago, and forgot to go!


----------



## Lissa (Mar 29, 2008)

Just got back from Bicester Village CCO, here is what I can remember:

Pigments £10.50:
Provence
Smoke Signal
Quick Frost
Helium
Violet
Viz a Violet

Quads £20.50:
Amazon eyes
Pandamonium

Eyeshadows £7.00:
Cloudbound
Seedling
Blue Storm

Blushes £9.00(?):
Coygirl
Ablaze

Lipsticks £8.50 (?):
Festivity
Mellow Flame
eh, a couple of others.....damn I forgot

A load of chromeglasses, a ton of lipglosses, a couple of the 3D glasses...I think they had Moonbathe l/g, and so many others that I can't remember their names   - £7.50

Hullabaloo High Light powder - £11.00

Some liquidlasts - Coco Bar, Powerplum, Dress Khaki - around £9.00 I think

Abstract Nail polish - £5.75

Tendertones - Purring, Hush Hush, and the green one - £10ish

Royal Assets, both Warm Eyes and Cool Eyes palettes: £21.00

Curiositease Softsparkle pencil sets: £18.00

The Curiositease lipglass and plushglass sets: around £18?

Trip set (168SE, 190SE, 194SE, 212SE, 252SE plus bag) £25.25

The Royal Assets lip palettes - £14.00

Novel Twist palettes - around £18-20

The usual lipliners, eyeliners (I noticed Out to Sea), I think there was a Boot Black liquid liner, a Mac bag which is like an over the shoulder satchel thing (couldn't see the price), brushes like the 187 and 150 (not much less than retail), a couple of Brow Sets and Brow Shaders, some darker shades of foundations and concealors (although not much choice in either) and a Studio Mist blush.

Also the brush set with the bag - is it Heirlooms? And the similar set with a pigment vial in it, blusher etc. 

Oh and the suedette Intense Eyes Palette - just found the description with the shadow names: Smut (muted black flecked with red shimmer), Phloof! (frosted off white), Gallant (deep grape with pearl), Nightbird (rich aqua with green pearl), With A Twist (bright light green with gold), and Till Daybreak (dirty rosy pink). - must have been £21.00 like the Royal Assets ones. 

Mini barbie bag - about £9

Strobe Cream around £14.75

Blue Peep fluidline

They had a few more things but it was packed in there so I couldn't get too close to it all. I had a quick look at Bobbi Brown too and they had the Sandstone shimmer brick for £19, some lip and eye palettes, Black Pearl cream shadow, some mini brush sets with bags. 

Hmm what else...they also have Prescriptives, Stila, and the usual like Estee Lauder, Clinique etc. 

If you plan on going at the weekend I recommend getting there for around 10am as after that it becomes very difficult to park and there is an enormous queue out to the main road just to get in.

Hope this helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I reckon in a few weeks they might have some N-collection or Fafi fingers crossed....it is not far from me so will update if they do!


----------



## MsCocoa (Mar 29, 2008)

Wowww, I REALLY need to go to Biscester Village now, thanx for the info!


----------

